# Zeppelin Chainguard???



## Crazy8 (Jun 5, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222142491610


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks nice and straight!
Good price for a Wald Modernistic Streamline guard, shown in the indispensable 1930s Island Cycle Supply Catalog, available from @sm2501:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-ISLAND...TALOG-Pierce-and-Rollfast-bikes-/301966838420


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 6, 2016)

Who got it?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 10, 2016)

Zepher guard found on Manton Smith


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Also used on Shelby and others. My '39 girls Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 12, 2016)

I have one identical & another almost identical.


----------

